# Ideas for 372xp muffler mod.



## clemsonfor (Sep 9, 2013)

Those of you who followed my post about the 372, know I now have a 372. 

Any ideas on how I should mod this one? Have heard some put slits in it,  others dual port. Where. And what model are you getting deflectors from. I have looked up several husky models and it shows the deflector as part of muff. I have an extra deflector though. Should I place it on the front?  Which direction would be best to point it? 

Also just putting larger holes under the deflector will not help much as there is no way to open the deflector unless you bend it up? 

Let's hear and see what y'all have done.


----------



## HittinSteel (Sep 9, 2013)

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/174574.htm

I think the best way (how I did my 346) is to pry up the existing top deflector and sneak in there with a dremel.


----------



## clemsonfor (Sep 9, 2013)

U can just on bolt the deflector and drill or dremel right?  Had the muff off several times just did not take the deflector off. But there is a screw holding in on right?  There is a screw and I assumed it held deflector down.


----------



## HittinSteel (Sep 9, 2013)

No, the screw holds the screen.  The deflector must be pryed up with a screwdriver. Then sneak in with a dremel and enlarge the factory outlet.  Then the deflector must be returned to its original position.


----------



## HittinSteel (Sep 9, 2013)

post #15 has a picture......      http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/132083.htm


----------



## clemsonfor (Sep 9, 2013)

So drilling a 3/8 hole on the front of the muffler would just look ghetto right?


----------



## HittinSteel (Sep 9, 2013)

That's how my 372 was done. It flows like crazy and is loud.  Only real drawback is it will smoke the bark on long cuts.


----------



## clemsonfor (Sep 9, 2013)

I originally was thing hole in front and deflector up and away from bar


----------



## mikefrommaine (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## mikefrommaine (Sep 9, 2013)

The deflectors are not cheap ($11-$20 at my dealer) <--- makes you want to learn how to weld if you do enough of them


----------



## clemsonfor (Sep 9, 2013)

I can weld,  and have a cheapo one but not sure I can weld that thin!  As well as mentioned about worrying about the splatter being sucked into the cyl


----------



## clemsonfor (Sep 9, 2013)

Brazing seems to be the ticket.


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 9, 2013)

Don't put a hole in the front. As Hittin said, it will burn bark (smoke/fire hazard). Pointing away is always best. Enlarge factory port is easiest. Or add a port. There used to be deflectors on FleeBay?? Cheap ones. Like $5-$8??


----------



## clemsonfor (Sep 9, 2013)

The hole was a joke. I ordered the second one in the pix with my Bailey's order tonight. Was like $9.50. May use it may not. I think I can add a second port on the chain side and face it forward . This will be on the side of the muffler.


----------

